#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Mikrotik nao pega ip válido

## UmDiaFrio

Pesoal seguinte.
Ops...Premeiramente bom dia.
Configurei minha RB Central,para todos meus clientes pegar ip fixo..(Dinamico)
Só que no winbox aparece o ip Fixo,mas no cliente quandovou em meuip.com não aparece o ip fixo.
O que posso fazer para estar descascando esse abacaxi?
Ficarei grato se alguem me ajudar...

----------


## rogeriodj

> Pesoal seguinte.
> Ops...Premeiramente bom dia.
> Configurei minha RB Central,para todos meus clientes pegar ip fixo..(Dinamico)
> Só que no winbox aparece o ip Fixo,mas no cliente quandovou em meuip.com não aparece o ip fixo.
> O que posso fazer para estar descascando esse abacaxi?
> Ficarei grato se alguem me ajudar...


Vc não pode mascarar os ips validos!!

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> Vc não pode mascarar os ips validos!!


Poww não está mascarando.E mesmo assim não está pegando o ip fixo...

----------


## rogeriodj

> Poww não está mascarando.E mesmo assim não está pegando o ip fixo...


É amigão, so vendo sua extrutura, pois é pouca informação pra tentar ajudar!!

----------


## wildes

> Pesoal seguinte.
> Ops...Premeiramente bom dia.
> Configurei minha RB Central,para todos meus clientes pegar ip fixo..(Dinamico)
> Só que no winbox aparece o ip Fixo,mas no cliente quandovou em meuip.com não aparece o ip fixo.
> O que posso fazer para estar descascando esse abacaxi?
> Ficarei grato se alguem me ajudar...


me adciona no face amigo, eu te oriento, hoje são 3600 assinantes no rio de janeiro com ips validos .

----------


## UmDiaFrio

> me adciona no face amigo, eu te oriento, hoje são 3600 assinantes no rio de janeiro com ips validos .


Irei adicionar

----------

